# Playoff Game #1 | Cavs @ Pistons | 5/7/2006



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 1*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(0-0) @* *Detroit Pistons** (0-0)*

_*Sunday, May 7, 2006*_
*Time:* 12:30pm PT, 3:30pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *The Palace of Auburn Hills*, Auburn Hills, Michigan

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’*

*•* Don’t get intimidated by Detroit’s physicality. If Cleveland backs off and plays soft basketball, they’ll get blown out in a hurry. 

*•* Cleveland needs to play solid defense against a Pistons squad that is good at pushing the ball. Detroit’s already solid offense looks even better than in years past, leaving the Cavaliers an uphill battle. They’ll have to score on the Pistons’ Wallace duo and stop Billups and Hamilton from going nuts on the other end. 

*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*

*•* Establish the tempo and dominance from the start. Show Cleveland want real tough, grinding, hardnosed basketball is all about. Dish out hard fouls, make a no-fly zone around the basket by blocking shots and play consistently solid interior defense.

*•* Make a decision early to play LeBron as a passer or scorer. Don’t get baffled by LeBron’s versatility. Take one of the facets of his game away from the jump.

*OVERVIEW*

The Cavaliers are riding high after winning their series against the Wizards. Now Cleveland has to face the best team in the East. If Cleveland thought last series was tough, wait until they walk into The Palace. Coach Brown is going to have to coach a fantastic series for Cleveland to have any chance. Hanging around and becoming The Comeback Cavs won’t be nearly enough to beat an opponent of Detroit’s calibur.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

great series, cant wait.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Remy you are all over it. We have some great mods on this board...

This is either a game we can steal or get blown out in. With only 1 day off to prepare, coming off an OT game where guys like LBJ are logged 53 mins....gonna be tough.

Marshall and DJ's shooting will be KEY in this series. Have to keep the Pistons from packing it in the paint.

X-factor will be how we defend Wallace. He just owns us.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z needs to step it up (nothing is working for him right now). Hughes needs to improve his jumper (the rest of his game has come around nicely). Mike Brown needs to tweak the offensive plays to counteract hard initial double teams on Lebron.

Strangely enough though the Wizards are in some ways a tougher matchup then the Pistons for us mainly because of Arenas. While certainly Billups is a great PG, he not the ultra quick types that cause us problems. Snow actually is a good foil for Billups as he can counteract the strenght of Billups, allowing Hughes to run with Hamilton (unlike the Wiz series where we had to keep the smaller Snow on Butler which hurt us because Hughes was the only who could keep up with Arenas).

The key to this series is R. Wallace. Every other Piston (starter and bench) player we can matchup with and in a lot of way outmatch the Pistons. However Rasheed is the one guy we don't have an answer for. So conversely AV needs to stay out of foul trouble as he is the one guy who has the bulk and quickness to cause Wallace fits.

Everyone's predicting a sweep: I say we take two and I think if Z can step it up we could take this series to 7. [crossing my fingers]


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy I'm going to copy you're post into the Playoff forum


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Z needs to step it up (nothing is working for him right now). Hughes needs to improve his jumper (the rest of his game has come around nicely). Mike Brown needs to tweak the offensive plays to counteract hard initial double teams on Lebron.
> 
> Strangely enough though the Wizards are in some ways a tougher matchup then the Pistons for us mainly because of Arenas. While certainly Billups is a great PG, he not the ultra quick types that cause us problems. Snow actually is a good foil for Billups as he can counteract the strenght of Billups, allowing Hughes to run with Hamilton (unlike the Wiz series where we had to keep the smaller Snow on Butler which hurt us because Hughes was the only who could keep up with Arenas).
> 
> ...


Great post I agree 100%

We matchup well against Det. Lebron always plays well against Prince, Snow matches up well against Billups, as does Hughes vs Hamilton. 

Z and Gooden/AV are gonna be key. I agree that R.Wallace is gonna be key, and Gooden/AV MUST play solid defense. Z can draw fouls and find a way to the basket against a shorter B.Wallace, but if R.Wallace comes to help out on a consistent basis, we're going to have to find another way to get Z involved. R.Wallace is one of the most underrated defenders in the league IMO.

I think we can get 2 wins.More would be a bonus and perhaps...well, perhaps a miracle could happen.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Official Cavs Playoff Parties*












> *Official Cavs Playoff Parties*
> 
> The Cavaliers and Bud Light present the Official Cavs Playoff Party – this Sunday at the Winking Lizard in Lakewood, OH. Catch the action live and have a blast with real Cavs fans, the Cavalier Girls, Moondog, great prizes and much more.
> 
> ...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Good luck. I almost always root for the underdog. :banana: and i see remy likes bebop as well


(\_/)
() - bunny salutes you 
(> <)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cleveland Cavaliers News*












> _Visiting Detroit for the NBA Eastern Conference Semi-Finals_
> *A Trojan Horse In Fort Detroit*
> 
> _By Matthew K. Weiland_
> ...





> _Cavaliers Advance to Second Round of NBA Playoffs to Face Detroit Pistons in Eastern Conference Semi-Finals_
> 
> *Tickets for First Two Home Games Go on Sale Saturday at 11:00 A.M.*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 05/07/2006 | Articles*












> *Don’t sell Cavs short vs. Pistons*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> ...





> *Suite series ahead for Cavs’ Gilbert*
> *Owner loyal to Cavaliers, but has ties to Pistons*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> ...





> *UNDERDOGS ON A HIGH*
> *Cavaliers have much work to do in Round 2*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer | 5/7/2006 | Articles*












> *Defense of Detroit daunting for Cavs*
> 
> Sunday, May 07, 2006
> 
> ...





> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Cavs ready to face ‘bullies’*
> 
> Sunday, May 07, 2006
> ...





> *The King Rules*
> *Eighteen years ago, the Pistons devised a defensive scheme called the Jordan Rules. Today, Detroit must deal with LeBron, and it might be time to create another set of guidelines just for him.*
> 
> Sunday, May 07, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

Go Cavs and LeBron!!!!! You're my only hope, for an enjoyable post season. *cries*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*



> "First of all, we lace up [our sneakers] the same way those guys do," said Jones, who played for the Pistons during the 2001-02 season. "Yes, they're a veteran team, and they have a lot of experience, but we've grown up all year long. That's fine that no one gives us a chance, but we're going in to battle . . . and see what happens."


This is one of the positives about DJ, his confidence and swagger is good for our team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

Gooden and Z coming out strong: good sign for us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Strong start for us! 

^Gooden and Z getting involved is really big


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

Come on Gooden: go for the layup Drew Blah


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

That was a bailout call by the refs there: good D by the Cavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

Where was the foul call? Getting jobbed on the calls early


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

Come on Z: hit those jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

Hughes can't make a layup even with aht finger hurt


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

Even though James missed that jumper, the ball movement on this possession was great. Getting fouled on the rebound to get the ball back is a bonus. Move the ball around like that on the next possession too.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebrons jumper is always off in the Palace. We need to keep working him down low


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*



remy23 said:


> Even though James missed that jumper, the ball movement on this possession was great. Getting fouled on the rebound to get the ball back is a bonus. Move the ball around like that on the next possession too.


 Feel like we're outplaying Detroit right now but the Pistons are still up two. Need to get a lead before the Pistons put a run together


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*



Pioneer10 said:


> Where was the foul call? Getting jobbed on the calls early


What's annoying is the Pistons get away with a physical style of defense because of their rep. Any bumps or slaps are ignored by the refs.

But we get hit with touch fouls every time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

Anderson and Gooden were able to keep R. Wallace out of the offense: good news for us. Pistons still finding ways to score though


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God Hughes is playing terrible


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

AV with bad hands: blah. We're missing alot of easy oppurtuniteids here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man we played a solid 1st qtr and still are down 10.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

Have to keep it together: frankly a lot of lucky shots by Detroit the last couple of series. Keep playing the same D and we can get back into this


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ That is discouraging. The guys did great but the Pistons closed strong. Maybe that quarter shows Cleveland can hang but once the Pistons switch gears, they leave us behind.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs need to start pushing the tempo more..we can't beat a set Detroit defense time and time again


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I like this unit we have on the floor now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why do you foul a jump shooter? Come on Flip


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Billups had gone off since Flip has been in the game: WOuld like to see more of Snow agains the Pistons.

God what is wrong with Hughes- another easy layup missed?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn the Pistons get every questionable call. This is gonna be an uphill battle..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just got to keep this game within range - not out of it yet as Detroit has hit every contested jumper. Those shots will stop falling but we need to be within 8-10 going into the half to have a shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If LBJ can just keep us close, 6-8pt range i'll be happy. We just need to be in striking range in the 4th


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Just got to keep this game within range - not out of it yet as Detroit has hit every contested jumper. Those shots will stop falling but we need to be within 8-10 going into the half to have a shot


Hah great minds think alike :biggrin:


----------



## BubblesTheLion (Apr 25, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If LBJ can just keep us close, 6-8pt range i'll be happy. We just need to be in striking range in the 4th


6-8 range is not close when you play Detroit in the playoffs. 
Hell, that used to be a blowout for the Pistons given their style under LB.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

I lost my belief in Hughes, Flip or Jones should play


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

BubblesTheLion said:


> 6-8 range is not close when you play Detroit in the playoffs.
> Hell, that used to be a blowout for the Pistons given their style under LB.


Well Lebron can get streaky from 3, as well some of our support guys like Marshall, so if we're in a 2 or 3 possession game late we at least have a fighting chance.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to start getting some stops

What is wrong with Z :curse:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What happened to Z's game?


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> What happened to Z's game?


I dont what to say. It is a real problem against Detroit.


----------



## BubblesTheLion (Apr 25, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> What happened to Z's game?


The same thing that will happen to your predictions.
Busted.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

how the **** do the pistons shoot 7/8 from 3..


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

lebrons gotta stfu about everycall seriously.. he argues EVERY single call


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think we should go back to posting Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

quench23 said:


> lebrons gotta stfu about everycall seriously.. he argues EVERY single call


Lebron is the only guy on the team with credibility in that regard. He's doing what Mike Brown should do, but can't. The refs won't listen to Mike Brown, but they will listen to Lebron. 

And compared to the entire Pistons team, it's pretty mild.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Grant Hill is stupid.

Detroit is going to shut Lebron down? What half are you watching? The problem is not Lebron right now. Check the tape.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nobody can stop James.

The problem is the rest of our guys randomly decide to show up for games and produce. On paper we look great but the actual production from our support guys leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

quench23 said:


> lebrons gotta stfu about everycall seriously.. he argues EVERY single call


Probably because he gets fouled more than what gets called. Every superstar wants respect - LeBron is no different.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

release Z, ben wallace just scored on him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z just got schooled on defense by Ben Wallace :curse:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man does Detroit always shoot threes like this? It's unbelievable.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is ridiculous every crap shot Pistons are putting up is going in.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

wow hunter


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HOw is that not a goaltend?


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

get marshall in there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wouldn't get discouraged with Game1. The Cavs D actually wasn't that bad, teams sometimes just get hot and the Pistons got ridicuolosy hot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

69 points in the first half. That's ridiculous. Not much you can do about that. They're making everything they shoot. On the plus side, they aren't playing any defense. If they ever go cold, we can get right back into the game. I think we're killing them on points in the paint and second chance points. It's just the shooting percentage and 3 point percentage disparity.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Detroit shot 65% from the field, including 10-11 from three-point range. Talk about a shooting clinic.

The Pistons lead 69-48 at halftime. Cleveland has to make up 21 points in the second half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has 22pts at halftime on a great %, and we're down 20 pts...


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

We are having a great half in fact with a shooting percentage of % 500, however, it is Detroit playing great and shooting nearly % 650 , they seem to really have concentrated on it. It is clear that we are going to lose this game, but if we keep u playing like this we may have a chance on the other games cause Detroit cant play like this forever.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The sad thing is, we played a good first half and were down 21 points. Other than Zydrunas playing extra soft and Larry playing way below average I cant say I am upset with anything.

Every 3 they shot was contested and they go 10-11.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Grant hill just said "it's the varsity, versus the JV" squad.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

notting_hill said:


> I lost my belief in Hughes, Flip or Jones should play


If they shoot like this, there is no reason for Larry, not like them scoring 69pts was his fault, but I think I might be able to finish at the rim at a better rate than he does. Might as well try something different, Mike Brown didnt have a problem in sitting Damon for the whole Washington series. I dont see why it would be wrong too sit "Mr. 70million dollar man" for the 2nd half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yep we just have to keep at it. So far I've been less than impressed by the detroit defense. Even triple teaming Lebron, Lebron is able to get to the basket for easy layups. Hopefully Lebron continues to attack throughout the series. Defensively right now the Pistons are worse than the Wizards. We had to worry about turnovers with the Wizards. Not as big a worry here.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Grant hill just said "it's the varsity, versus the JV" squad.


 ABC's broadcast is just terrible.

In fact, the only guys worth the money IMO is Steve Kerr and Doug Collins.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> ABC's broadcast is just terrible.
> 
> In fact, the only guys worth the money IMO is Steve Kerr and Doug Collins.


Hubie Brown is a tough announcer to listen too, espially vs the Pistons, I hadnt heard one thing about the Cavaliers, and its not like I'd rather have Bill Walton either. 

First the first time ever, I think id rather listen too Austin Carr. hahah


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well like I said the defense wasn't bad, these weren't wide open jumpers. Cavs were rotating and had there hands up. We'll probably lose this game but if I was Mike Brown I would just tell the guys that the game tape was burned.

Guys like Lindsey Hunter could easily go 1-10 from 3pt land the rest of the series


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes finger has to be still bothering him, he just seems to lose his grip at times when he drives. It's a shame as he's taking good shots and getting to the basket


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Wtf Are They Doing


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

how is detroit making every shot they take?


----------



## BubblesTheLion (Apr 25, 2006)

quench23 said:


> how is detroit making every shot they take?


Leave them wide open and they do.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

they arent all wide open shots....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eric Snow can't be that slow to get into the offense when we are down this much.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What worries me is that it's looking like Z will be a non-factor again in this series. He's not getting deep enough position and throwing up those fadeaways just fuels the Pistons fast break. 

We're better off posting Lebron and inverting the offense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I once saw Allen Iverson lead the Sixers back from 28 down in the fourth in a playoff game. They didn't win the game, but the momentum from that run carried them to the win for the series. It's important that the Cavs realize this is just game 1, and they need to keep working. There's no reason to have your heads down after tonight. 90 percent from 3 is pretty much unstoppable. If the Pistons are going to fall in love with the 3, then it's good for the Cavs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What worries me is that it's looking like Z will be a non-factor again in this series. He's not getting deep enough position and throwing up those fadeaways just fuels the Pistons fast break.
> 
> We're better off posting Lebron and inverting the offense.


 Going to Z early needs to stop as far as I'm concerned. Z puts some empty stats up IMO. Stats don't take into account the number of layups he blows, how many boards he loses and how much our offense slows down with him


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

ROFL 2 airballs from big ben


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons trying to destroy our spirit in this game. Will be interesting to see if our guys continue to fight in the 4th qtr.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

4th quarter lineup:

Damon Jones
Flip
Lebron
Marshall
Andy

That's what I'd do. See if we can get Damon going.

Though another idea might be to play Z a bunch and see if we can get him to find his rhythm.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'd be angry if the guys quit working hard. You might as well try to run some plays, experiment with match ups, try some different defensive schemes. At least keep tinkering with things out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's looking like Lebron might be done for this game.

Larry needs to be out there to get his confidence up. I'd let Flip and DJ get some minutes also.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At least in garbage time, AV looks alright. Even though the game is little more than a run-through at this point, it's good for some of these guys just to be on the court and get a bit of experience.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AV played well today. Better than Gooden and Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV has been outplaying Z the entire playoffs. We've done better with AV/Gooden or AV/Marshall.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

Son of a *****... Cavs getting pounded. I HATE THIS!!!!!!!! ****, can't anything fo the right way? How does Milwaukee stay close, but Cleveland can't? Jesus...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Newble playing well also.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> AV has been outplaying Z the entire playoffs. We've done better with AV/Gooden or AV/Marshall.


If this trend keeps up, you'll get the feeling of "AV isn't just outplaying these guys, he's just better than they are." I'm not at the point of believing that just yet, but it's getting there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*



The MAMBA said:


> Son of a *****... Cavs getting pounded. I HATE THIS!!!!!!!! ****, can't anything fo the right way? How does Milwaukee stay close, but Cleveland can't? Jesus...


Did you see the game? Detroit was raining 3's. They were 11 of 12 from 3's in the first half. And kept making them in the second half. Can't do anything with that. You just shake their hands and say it their night.

All we have to do is take one of these games. If we win game 2, then Detroit has an entire week to deal with the pressure.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha sighting (heh he's getting up some shots)


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*



futuristxen said:


> Did you see the game? Detroit was raining 3's. They were 11 of 12 from 3's in the first half. And kept making them in the second half. Can't do anything with that. You just shake their hands and say it their night.
> 
> All we have to do is take one of these games. If we win game 2, then Detroit has an entire week to deal with the pressure.


Naw, I had missed the game cause I was out with some people on this beautiful Sunday...but damn, my boy Kobe loses, and LeBron is my only hope. I hope and pray they can at LEAST make this a series. How did Bron do today?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

* Detroit 113, Cleveland 86*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well that was pretty bad.

Hughes and Z are gonna have to step it up or see less minutes, bottom line. For what we're paying those guys, and you consider how many more years of experience they have than our young guys *playing well* (like Lebron and AV), there is really no excuse.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey Y'All --- it's only ONE game.

We will be competitive; may not win the series but we will show up. Is there ANY TEAM that you would predict to beat Detroit this Round? We're certainly no excepton, but ... WILL show up.

The guys are exhausted AND new to this position and level of intensity for a sustained period of time. ROUND ONE took a lot out of them, I think.


----------



## BubblesTheLion (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*



futuristxen said:


> Did you see the game? Detroit was raining 3's. They were 11 of 12 from 3's in the first half. And kept making them in the second half. Can't do anything with that. You just shake their hands and say it their night.
> 
> All we have to do is take one of these games. If we win game 2, then Detroit has an entire week to deal with the pressure.


Turn those 3's into 2's, and the Pistons still score 98
Then turn those 2's into 50% shooting and the Pistons still score 90

Cleveland isn't going to win more than 1 game in this series.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*



BubblesTheLion said:


> Turn those 3's into 2's, and the Pistons still score 98
> Then turn those 2's into 50% shooting and the Pistons still score 90
> 
> Cleveland isn't going to win more than 1 game in this series.


Looking at the box score we didn't play horribly but instead Detriot played amazing. Both teams had 10 turnover, we had 4 more offensive rebounds and were outboarded by 3 total.

If we shoot 45-46% and Detriot doesnt shoot 68%(15-22) from the three point line this is a close game. I wouldnt expect Detriot to do anywhere near the same in game 2 and the Cavs will have a better offensive game than they had today.

And maybe they wont win more than 1 game but the games they lose will be much closer than the one today.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*



BubblesTheLion said:


> Turn those 3's into 2's, and the Pistons still score 98
> Then turn those 2's into 50% shooting and the Pistons still score 90
> 
> Cleveland isn't going to win more than 1 game in this series.


Exactly. You do that and we are right there, without playing Lebron for the entire fourth quarter.


----------



## BubblesTheLion (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*



futuristxen said:


> Exactly. You do that and we are right there, without playing Lebron for the entire fourth quarter.


And with Detroit playing it's entire bench for the 4th quarter :/ 
There is a reason the Pistons beat everyone by the highest scoring margin this year.
They have a high powered offense, that clearly your defense couldn't stop even if they hit their normal amout of 3 balls. And they can shut off your water on the defensive side of the ball too.

They can run like Pheonix, or Grind it out like SAS. They can do both in the same game, or both at the same time. You say Detroit won because they shot a good percentage? Well Lebron shot a great percentage as well. He going to shoot over 60% every night? I doubt it.
His production will go down as will the Pistons. You could have this same game on Tuesday.

Insted of 118 - 86 , It would be 95 - 70


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Runs like Phoenix, defends like San Antonio.

I guess the Cavs should just not even bother showing up, huh? You act like it's an insult for the Cavs to even try to be competitive. And others act like it's some great face losing event for Lebron not to be able to lead the Cavs over the top of the Pistons.

This same game could have happened to anybody in the NBA.

If the Cavs find a way to win even two games in this series, a lot of people are going to be completely shook. Let alone if the series goes 7.

We'll see how it goes. I'm pulling for the Cavs to pull the upset, and I imagine we can get some Heat and Nets fans to help root us on.


----------



## zeebneeb (Mar 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Runs like Phoenix, defends like San Antonio.
> 
> *I guess the Cavs should just not even bother showing up, huh? You act like it's an insult for the Cavs to even try to be competitive.* And others act like it's some great face losing event for Lebron not to be able to lead the Cavs over the top of the Pistons.
> 
> ...


Smartest thing I've een you type, in well,forever.

You cavs fans seem to not understand that as the playof progress, Detroit turns it up, and up, and up.

You havn't experienced playing against a championship team in how long?

This is what they do in the playoffs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 05/08/2006 | Articles*












> *No defense for Cavaliers in Game 1*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> ...





> *Nightmare over, time to wake up*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> ...





> *Pistons come out firing; 3-pointers destroy Cavs*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

zeebneeb said:


> Smartest thing I've een you type, in well,forever.
> 
> You cavs fans seem to not understand that as the playof progress, Detroit turns it up, and up, and up.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter how much Detroit turns it up, you still come out and fight for all you're worth. Maybe you bolded that specific part of futuristxen's post in partial seriousness, partial jest. In a sense, that you'd say, "I kinda mean it, but not literally." Or maybe you truly feel Cleveland shouldn't even show up. Regardless of whether you're somewhat joking or serious about that, I'm at odds with that view. You get better by playing people better than yourself. If Cleveland can take in this experience, gain all they can from the series and work hard next season, it's a success.


----------

